
Apple Making It Harder to Avoid Nagging macOS Update Notifications - cglong
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/05/28/macos-ignore-software-updates/
======
Mindwipe
How unbelievably user hostile.

This is a command line tool. There are no users doing this who are not fully
cognisant of the existence of Catalina. You're just making the OS less useful
for no reason, save for Apple's own embarrassment at shipping such a poor
update.

Perhaps if Apple wanted to improve takeup of OS updates it could try making
them better so people wanted to use them, and they weren't net functionality
decreases (I have an older non-retina iMac for example. Installing Catalina
would result in Airdrop no longer working to other devices that I use on a
regular basis, break 32 bit apps, and break font rendering, for zero
functionality improvements I care about. WTF would I possibly do it?).

------
BruceEel
Who remembers impatiently hitting the refresh button just to be able to
purchase(!) an OS X Tiger (10.4) Family Pack as soon as practically possible?
From there to here.

------
marssaxman
Really do not appreciate this kind of strong-arming behavior. It makes me want
to decline the update just on the principle of the thing.

